# (TX) Black (yellow factored) MH from show lines (CH x CH)



## Sean H (Feb 13, 2008)

Topform's B-2 Spirit MH - Jet

Pedigree: http://www.perfectpedigrees.com/4genview.php?id=2293
He's got Marshland Blitz 5 times.

Record on Entry Express: https://www.entryexpress.net/LoggedIn/viewDogHistory.aspx?mdi=157160

He's had some success in limited showing. He won open black 3 times on the Florida circuit in the winter of 2009 (only time I sent him out), but never won points and hasn't been shown since. Don't have the time to do it myself and haven't been able to convince myself to spend the money to send him out again (2 kids under 3 at home).

Hips: Good
Elbows: Normal
PRA: Normal
EIC: Carrier
CNM: Clear

Stud Fee: $600

email: sean . hale @ gmail . com


----------

